# VHS



## jmsfcx (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi! Figured I’d post my take on this.
Basically just put footswitches instead of the flip on and off and tried out some back lit knobs. I realize that how close the footswitches are to each other may be kind of redundant but my theory was to hit the chorus and the reverb at the same time. Also, why not? I might try another one with the enclosure sideways plus some other things. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Caedarn (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice! Love the back-lit knobs. Been thinking about trying them and your pics have convinced me - they look great!


----------



## Barry (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice build, how's it sound?


----------



## jmsfcx (Feb 27, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> Nice! Love the back-lit knobs. Been thinking about trying them and your pics have convinced me - they look great!


thank you! took a bit of planning and reinforcement but definitely worth it.


----------



## jmsfcx (Feb 27, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice build, how's it sound?


I really like this circuit so far ESPECIALLY the chorus. It's super nice sounding for such a basic layout. The reverb is cool but since it's true bypass so it doesnt tail. threw me off for a minute but has it's applications. Havent hit my amp with the boost just yet so im eager for that


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks fantastic! Do you have a link for the backlit knobs you used? I'd love to try them out some time.


----------



## jmsfcx (Feb 27, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Looks fantastic! Do you have a link for the backlit knobs you used? I'd love to try them out some time.


Thanks! I used these pots from small bear: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-clear-shaft-pots-w-bushing/ 
Also the knobs: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/pointer-w-index-clear-acrylic/

I had to make the legs a little longer using lead ends since these are 9mm style pots. to make everything straight and stay put i used more lead ends and connected them in line with the mounting tabs that are on the pot.


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 27, 2020)

jmsfcx said:


> Thanks! I used these pots from small bear: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/alpha-clear-shaft-pots-w-bushing/
> Also the knobs: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/pointer-w-index-clear-acrylic/


That's awesome, thanks heaps!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 28, 2020)

Very cool look.  I've gotta try out the backlit knobs on some of my pedals.


----------



## Tmroman (Jan 28, 2021)

twebb6778 said:


> That's awesome, thanks heaps!


How did you actually wire each 3mm led that goes in the pot?


----------



## jmsfcx (Jan 28, 2021)

Tmroman said:


> How did you actually wire each 3mm led that goes in the pot?


extended the leads with wire and shrink wrapped it i believe i haven’t opened this up in a while so i don’t remember


----------

